# Annual Reports?



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm wondering how many rescues write up an annual report? It would help to know either way.

If your rescue does write an annual report, what is included?
Thanks in advance!
Chris


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm assuming that because no one has answered, that no one does an annual report for their rescue? Even if you don't do it, it would be very helpful if you could ask your Board (or whoever runs the rescue) and let me know if you do.

Thanks!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Chris: There can be several kinds of Annual Reports, this is what is required at the state level in NYS for _non profits _http://www.npccny.org/info/gti5.htm

If you are referring to a wrap up report for the organization, it depends on whether or not the By-Laws/Amendments require an AP.

Darcy


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Chris, I contribute more then a few bucks toward my rescue group and woud demand an annual report.

Of course, by Fed Regs they are required to do it.


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Chris, I contribute more then a few bucks toward my rescue group and woud demand an annual report.
> 
> Of course, by Fed Regs they are required to do it.


so do you see an annual report each year? If so, can you point me to it so I could see what is done?

By law, you have to file a tax report, but I don't believe there is any law saying that a report of accomplishments, break downs, etc is needed is there?
Chris


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You should be able to get samples from your state's office where these are filed. (Often Secretary of State, Department of Commerce - some office along those lines)


----------

